# Arrow "Green Arrow & The Canaries" S08E09 21 Jan 2020



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

So what did everyone think of this backdoor pilot? Personally, I enjoyed it a lot. The beginning was a little confusing, but apparently that's because it takes place after next week's _Arrow_ series finale. Even ignoring questions about how Laurel and Dinah got to the future, I still found it strange that Dinah managed to get enough money to buy the nightclub and loft even though she no longer existed in the timeline...

One thing that concerned me going in (and still does to a certain extent) is the very idea of a show set 20 years into the future that shares Earth-Prime with _Flash_, _Supergirl_ and _Batwoman_. I know that in past seasons, _Supergirl_ and _Flash_ both faced villains that threatened all life on the(ir) planet---but if they have similar themes in coming seasons, the threats would seem to be diminished by the existence of another show that clearly demonstrates that everything worked out.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Because the shows would ever have the world actually end permanently?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I liked it ok. Even though it was bleaker, I think I preferred the pre-crisis version of Star City 2040, but I’m willing to watch this version if it sticks around.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I liked the reset, but why is everyone driving around in twenty year old cars?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Seems like they really wanted to separate the Flash and Arrow "universes" while they're on the same earth. 

One thing that I like is that they've really toned down the obnoxiousness of Mia's character. For most of her Arrow run she was an angry, selfish jerk. This show would have been a non-starter for me if she had remained that way.


----------

